# Concrete pole bases



## Tom1982 (Jul 19, 2012)

I am looking at a design build project in the Norfolk, Virginia area and have 5 pole lights they want to install on concrete bases. 

They will be 15' tall with just a single head 250 watt light. I was wondering if anyone could help on the depth that my concrete base should go in the ground. I was thinking 30 inches would be plenty for such a short pole. They want the base 30" out of the pavement as well. Thanks


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Tom1982 said:


> I am looking at a design build project in the Norfolk, Virginia area and have 5 pole lights they want to install on concrete bases.
> 
> They will be 15' tall with just a single head 250 watt light. I was wondering if anyone could help on the depth that my concrete base should go in the ground. I was thinking 30 inches would be plenty for such a short pole. They want the base 30" out of the pavement as well. Thanks


If its design build. Why are they telling you how many pole lights? Put two 25 footers with 400 PS. Well,unless they are decrotive. The poles and fixtures are cheap pole base and labor is expensive. 
Do you guys get a lot of frost because around here a 30" base would not cut it. 
Good luck.


----------



## don_resqcapt19 (Jul 18, 2010)

Most of the pole manufacturers have "generic" base designs that they can provide.


----------



## mbednarik (Oct 10, 2011)

i would go down at least 48" to get below frost line to prevent heave. Chances are you are going to get dinged for a small load fee on the concrete so you might at well dig them a little deeper. Assuming a 16" diameter 7' long concrete piller, with all five you are only looking at a 1.55 yards.


----------



## jstrick2 (Jun 29, 2012)

You need to confirm what your frost depth is as that will tell you what leeway you have on depth.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

If memory serves, Virginia is one of the states that wants an engineer seal on post base details.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

jstrick2 said:


> You need to confirm what your frost depth is as that will tell you what leeway you have on depth.


Expected wind load is as big of a factor as frost depth is.


----------



## jstrick2 (Jun 29, 2012)

MDShunk said:


> Expected wind load is as big of a factor as frost depth is.


 
For a 15' pole? Yah, I suppose.

I would be more hunting to see how critical the lights are in the first place. You can do a lot of skating around with that concrete on misc. types of foundations depending on how the contract is setup.


----------



## jumbojett (Oct 2, 2014)

*Pole Base Design Reference?*

Does anyone know a code reference or a Design standard that can be accessed for review?
I'd like to design build a pole that is installed in Gilbert, AZ that is 12' tall, made of 4" square 1/8" Tubing.

I realize there are criteria for soil type and wind; however, I'm specifically looking for a chart or a reference for design build.

I also realize AHJ will prevail. I need actual reference for design. 
Thanks


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

jumbojett said:


> Does anyone know a code reference or a Design standard that can be accessed for review? I'd like to design build a pole that is installed in Gilbert, AZ that is 12' tall, made of 4" square 1/8" Tubing. I realize there are criteria for soil type and wind; however, I'm specifically looking for a chart or a reference for design build. I also realize AHJ will prevail. I need actual reference for design. Thanks


I found a nice PDF from the City of Lincoln, Nebraska


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Tom1982 said:


> I am looking at a design build project in the Norfolk, Virginia area and have 5 pole lights they want to install on concrete bases.
> 
> They will be 15' tall with just a single head 250 watt light. I was wondering if anyone could help on the depth that my concrete base should go in the ground. I was thinking 30 inches would be plenty for such a short pole. They want the base 30" out of the pavement as well. Thanks


Find a local precast yard and either see if they deliver or if you want to do it the hard way, ask them for a cut sheet for a permit.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

backstay said:


> I found a nice PDF from the City of Lincoln, Nebraska


Those Nebraskans are really on top of things.


----------



## Wireless (Jan 22, 2007)

Econolight has it in their catalog, their website probably does as well


----------

